# Durban Sands fees-good and bad



## douga (Nov 29, 2008)

Well for the first time in many years i was able to reach Verinia in one email and have here respond and then pay me fees and have them banked in one day. Amazing.

My fees seem to be going way up. Last year it cost me approx. 637 dollars but this year even with the better rand/to usa dollar rate and even with the poor Canadian dollar my fees for a two bedroom red x2 was $835. It is getting way too expensive to own those weeks with the poor returns. I have sold my Sudwala (still no response from Ron) but will be seriously considering whether on not to get rid of my Durban Sands. I think time is running out for those weeks with the higher costs.  

Does anyone else feel the same way?
doug


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 29, 2008)

I just paid my '10 week 03, and it cost $340.33, not cheap by any means.  It's a 2 bd, and I've been able to snag some good exchanges in the past but am cautious as you are, even with the good exchange fees.  I'm not keeping up with this resort, and am not aware of improvements, though thought I had heard of some a while back.  BTW, not sure what the exact exchange rate was at the time I paid this as can't see that detail online and don't have my statement yet.  I do know it was over 10.

Two weeks recently paid at Sudwala were more reasonable.


----------



## patsymck (Dec 2, 2008)

Have you had any luck banking these weeks with RCI.  I have tried e-mailing Marli and thespecialists with no answer. 

Pat


----------



## douga (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I sent Marli the confirmation code and received an email back the same day saying that they were banked with RCI. I have not gone to RCI to check but assume they are sitting there. Very fast this year for a change. In the past years, Verinia has contacted Marli and had her do the banking but said that she is no longer allowed to do that so I had to forward an email to Marli and surprisingly everything was completed in a day or so.
doug


----------

